# ¡7 500 regalos de Peterdg!



## blasita

Querido Peter:

Muchas gracias por todo. Por tus certeros e interesantes comentarios. Y por esa calidad humana que tienes.

Besotes.

Peter, ¡eres el forero ideal! Por favor, felicitemos a Peter, un gran forero y amigo.

Congrats, Peter!


----------



## Pinairun

Sí, Peter, sí. Blasita tiene razón y ha tenido una buena idea. 

Propongo que a partir de estos 7 500 seas, por méritos propios,  Peter el Magnífico

¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!


----------



## Hector9

Yo sólo voy a decir que es un lujo compartir este foro con usuarios como Peterdg.

Siempre pienso qué grandioso debe ser conocer a alguien así en persona. Lástima que haya que conformarse solamente con esto 

Creo que pocas veces (si no la única) vi hablar/escribir español tan bien a un hablante de una lengua germánica tal como lo hace Peterdg. 

Y yo que sueño en algún día poder hablar/escribir tan bien inglés como él... (no es casualidad que aquellos con lengua germánica como idioma natal hablen tan bien inglés...debe ser alguna ventaja eso, ¿varias similitudes gramaticales, no?)

Volviendo al tema y no es para menos: ¡Felicitaciones Peterdg!


----------



## Nanon

Gracias por estar aquí, _Peter el Magnífico_ (no te sonrojes).
Besos .


----------



## Namarne

Me uno a la corte de admiradores de Peter I (y Único) el Magnífico. Muchas felicidades por esos 7.500 (y más aún por la calidad). 
Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## Peterdg

¡Hola a todos!

Gracias por las felicidades y los cumplidos. No los merezco: aprendo tanto de vosotros que soy yo quien debería daros las gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos conmigo.

Blasita, muchas gracias por abrir el hilo (aunque había "esperado" que nadie hubiese notado los 7500) y por las felicidades.

Pina, gracias también. No obstante, me gustaría más continuar en el foro sin el epíteto (me siento como si fuese el nuevo papa y creedme, no tengo las virtudes de un papa, ni mucho menos).

Hector, ¡que suerte que nunca me has oído hablar! En serio: hablando cometo errores como cualquiera que hable una lengua que no es su lengua materna y los cometo en español como en inglés. Pero, por lo menos, los españoles me entienden cuando hablo.

Nanon, también gracias por pasar por aquí; y si, me sonrojo por tantas alabanzas.

Namarne, muchas gracias. Me alegra mucho que os guste la manera en la que intento explicar los mecanismos gramaticales (porque, en realidad no es más que eso; la gramática es un mecanismo para poder construir un mensaje comprensible en una lengua que no sea la suya; un hablante nativo no necesita la gramática para poder utilizar su lengua materna; sólo la necesita para explicar algo a un no nativo) que a veces son bastante complicados.

Un abrazo para todos,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Me postro también a los pies de Peter I el Magnífico de España y V de Flandes. Siempre un gusto cruzarme con él y con su valido Borrego (que no balido borrego, ojo).

Un abrazote


----------



## duvija

Para Pedro el Perro, un saludo de admiración. El foro no sería tan bueno sin vos.


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko y Duvija,

¡Gracias! 

A Duvija, la entiendo pero Lurrezko, lo de "que no balido borrego" Ugh

(El "I" y el "V", sí lo entiendo; que sí tengo algunas nociones de historia, sobre todo si es historia común entre España y Flandes)


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Lurrezko y Duvija,
> 
> ¡Gracias!
> 
> A Duvija, la entiendo pero Lurrezko, lo de "que no balido borrego" Ugh
> 
> (El "I" y el "V", sí lo entiendo; que sí tengo algunas nociones de historia, sobre todo si es historia común entre España y Flandes)



Un lamentable juego de palabras, Peter. Digo que siempre me alegro de cruzarme contigo y con tu valido Borrego. Si eres un monarca, debes tener un valido, que en tu caso imagino que será este Borrego que tanto aparece en tus mensajes. Otra cosa muy diferente sería que me alegrara de cruzarme con tu balido borrego, claro. Y luego dicen que la ortografía no es útil...


----------



## marrish

Proficiat en vergeet niet de Nederlandstaligen. Dank U.


----------



## merquiades

¡Enhorabuena Peter el magnífico!  Me encanta leer tus mensajes que siempre dan que pensar y aportan algo nuevo e interesante.  Gracias


----------



## Peterdg

Bedankt Marrish. Ik vergeet zeker de Nederlandstaligen niet!

¡Gracias merquiades! Me gustaría poder hablar tantas lenguas como tú.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque con retraso, me uno al coro de felicitaciones y añado mi agradecimiento por lo que he aprendido de tus estructuradas y serias aportaciones al foro.
Un abrazo,
Xiao.


----------



## Pixidio

Con 400 mensajes de atraso ya... ¡Felicidataciones Peter!
Un abrazo.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Xiao,

Gracias por tu comentario. Pero, como ya dije anteriormente, aprendo una infinidad más de vosotros así que tu apreciación me hace sentir muy honrado. Y, ¡te echamos de menos por aquí! 

Pixi,

¡Gracias! Eres unos de estos foreros que hacen que me dé cuenta de que hay otro lado del charco donde también hablan español; a veces, lo olvido.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Peter


----------



## chamyto

Felicidades por esos (ya) casi 8000 posts. Aun siendo no nativo, escribes muchísimo mejor que muchos allegados míos , y eso es de agradecer. Nunca dejaremos de aprender ni siquiera en nuestro propio idioma.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Pixidio

chamyto said:


> Felicidades por esos (ya) casi 8000 posts.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Impresiona... Si no me hubiera dicho ni hubiera sospechado que no se trataba de una reencarnación de Cervantes


----------



## swift

Ya enséñanos un poquito de neerlandés, ¿no?


----------



## Peterdg

¡Gracias también Chamyto!



Pixidio said:


> Impresiona... Si no me hubiera dicho ni hubiera sospechado que no se trataba de una reencarnación de Cervantes


Soy viejo, pero no tan viejo, ¿no?



swift said:


> Ya enséñanos un poquito de neerlandés, ¿no?


Bedankt allemaal!

Para mayor información, os refiero al foro de neerlandés (Nederlands (Dutch))


----------



## DearPrudence

Elige las buenas respuestas:
Llego con retraso *por/para* los 7 500 posts, pero con antelación *por/para* los 8 000.
Gracias* por/para* todos tus mensajes, explicaciones y tu amabilidad. Es un placer *de/Ø *verte en los foros. ¡Ojalá todos los foros *son/están/sean/estén/fueran/estuvieran* como *tú/ti*!


----------

